# Opposites



## Nyctoyo (Jan 5, 2017)

*Is It Time?*

_I've had my budgie, Enoch, for about 2 weeks. He isn't disturbed by my presence (anymore), he even calls for me sometimes when I leave the room, we sing together, he does little dances and flips, and eats. Sounds like he's already settled in, right? Because sure does sound like it to me. I'm not sure if I should start the taming process yet but I feel that it's time. I always sit by his cage, play music, talk to him, and so on. He's still skittish when I change his water and food bowls but other than that he's cool. So is it time to start this long but rewarding process with him?_


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
The information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful and of benefit to you and your budgie.

If your Enoch shows definite signs of curiosity towards you and moves to closer to where you are while in the cage, then you can take the first steps in the training process. At this point and given the fact Enoch is still frightened when you change the food/water, you can try to do this by avoiding sudden moves with your arms/hands and act as if you are in slow motion.
You can start by offering a tasty treat through the cage's bars, by doing so your budgie will slowly start to get used to your hand/finger. 
By looking at his general behaviour and by interpreting his body language you will be able to have a better idea on when to proceed further with training.
When Enoch is confident in eating the treats through the cage's bars and nibble on your fingers, you can then slowly place your hand inside the cage and to give him the little treat with the goal to encourage him to step on to your hand/finger.

If you haven't done so already, be sure to check the info on the stickies here at the Taming and Bonding section.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Noah and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It certainly sounds as if Enoch is receptive to you beginning your taming and bonding sessions now.
Be sure to take things slow and progress only at Enoch's pace. 

We'd love to see some pictures hoto: of your little fellow if you have any you'd like to share.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Noah and :welcome: to the forums! 

I agree, two weeks is the recommended time period to let a new bird settle in before beginning taming and bonding sessions :thumbsup: 

I'd say that Enoch most likely will do just fine if you proceed slowly and at his pace to begin to go through the taming and bonding process. 

Around here, you'll find lots of tips about how to make the bond between you and Enoch the best it can be! Check out the "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum) and budgie articles we have throughout the forums, especially the Taming and Bonding section! The links provided above will help you to get started, too. 

If you have any questions after reading though everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you and darling Enoch around the forums! :wave:


----------



## Nyctoyo (Jan 5, 2017)

_My new budgie, Midori is the complete opposite of my other, Enoch. Enoch has a nervous personality so it's hard for me to tame and bond with him. Midori is the definition of calm, literally. I've only had her for 3 days and she already stands on my finger, eats out my hand, lets me rub her, and stands on my shoulder. I know half of the reason behind the way she acts is because she has a more relaxed personality but is it also because she's more mature, or has had more human interaction? I like to believe it's also because I made good eye contact with her the moment I laid eyes on the baby girl because I deserve to flatter myself, right? I've had Enoch for almost 6 months and he still moves from my hand, won't step up, and won't let me rub him; he does eat out my hand, though. I'm hoping that since he sees how well she gets along with me that he'll realize I'm not so scary. Anyone had similar experience, any suggestions?_


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Every budgie is unique so each may respond differently to particular circumstance.

Please read the information in the stickies as most basic questions have already been answered there.
The resources are available on the forum if you take the time to read them. 

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html*


----------

